# Test P/NPP/Dbol/Anavar Cycle Log.



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 4, 2012)

Here we go fellas just as promised. This will be my 3rd cycle. First cycle was Test e/ anavar for 12 weeks,second cycle was Test E/dbol 12 weeks. (First cycle i would say was underdosed gear,and was not done properly based on my lack of knowledge)

My stats: 
 22 yrs,12% bf, 173lb, 5'9

Current Cycle: PINNACLE POWERED 
Test p- 1-13 175mg Sat,Mon,Wed (Total 525mg EW)
NPP-1-8 125mg Sat,Mon,Wed (Total 375mg EW)
D-bol- 1-4  50mg ED
Anavar 6-13 50mg ED
Adex - 2-18 .5mg e2D
Caber- As needed (Any suggestions would be appreciated.)

PCT:
clomid 50/50/50/50
Nolva 40/40/20/20


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 4, 2012)

First Pin tod,Went Smooth. i Was honestly expecting to feel a bit of pain ,but nothing.  Get back to you fellas in a week or so for an update. will also try and get some pics up.
I LOVE YOU PINN!!!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 4, 2012)

Pinn is some good shit.

Not sure your starting point before cycles bro, but be sure you are eating enoug to grow and then keeping it going afterwards. I wanna see you hitting 205 her bro!

Maybe get with Spongy a little but. I swear it helps more than gear does, I didn't realize how much a planned diet like that could help til I got with 3J.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 4, 2012)

hope i hit 205 rowdy, going to be a little tuff .and my eating regimen is almost perfect. but on working days i fall off a but. going to start preparing my meals before hand. and where can i find information for spongys nutrition. thanks rowdy. any opinions on the caber dosing?


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 4, 2012)

Usually caber is .5mg 2 times a week, maybe same time as adex.

You can PM spongy here and ask him bud. When I was dieting before I stuck to it 100% and it was clean. I didn't expect any difference with the planned diet, but the timing and ratios are different. I ended up eating more food than before with alot more fats than before as well as a ton of carbs and protein.

Even if your diet is spot on, it is crazy what another "type" of diet can do. Especially on cycle.

I can see you hitting 205-210, Hurt style!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 4, 2012)

thanks for the info rowdy. and man does 210 sound good.ill start the caber twice a week at .5mg thanks broskie.
going to message him now.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 4, 2012)

As Rowdy said, usually caber is .5mg 2 times a week. You will like it. 

Bro, a question for you, why the Var in your cycle? And although most people use the dbol to 'jump start' the cycle when on deca- with NPP you don't have that long three week delay but I love dbol and it will still help you out for sure! 

I would suggest stopping the Var and saving it for when you run a cut stack/cycle.  
The pumps from your dbol will outweigh the pumps from the Var. One oral if any is my rule... but that's just me. 
It's an expensive oral and works really well with tren or some other cutting gear. 

Don't be afraid to increase the NPP and decrease the test to tweak it and see what the effects are. Running test at a lower dose than the deca/npp has an entirely different effect for me! 

I will follow you all the way bro! Good stuff.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 4, 2012)

the reason for the var at the end was because i figured it would solidify my gains and lean me out a bit. and i know i also have that rule of one oral at a time, but man! with all this raving about pinn and there anavar i just need to give it a go! ill also0 be tweaking my cycle along the way if i find it to need some tweaking.

And thanks for following broskie!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 4, 2012)

Do You guys think i should hold off on the var? will my liver really be under that much stress with 2 orals?
and also, any recommendations for liver support? n2gaurd?


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 4, 2012)

I like with 63Vette just told you bro, I will do kind of your same cycle soon. The only diffrence on mine is I`ll drop the Npp/Tpp and switch to prop for the last 6 weeks then I will intro the var on mine. But Im still giving some thinking on this, I may not do it and then just run some TrenA/Test P/Mast P with Var...IMO the only way to know if works for you is trying but make sure you get the pros and cons on the table and evaluate youe decicsion. BTW Pinn is just GOOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 4, 2012)

I was just eyeballing that mix, Now im leaning towards saving the var for my next run . im kind of upset though cause my first plan was to run only Var but figured adding in the dbol in the beginning would be better on growth (Fuck i wanted to try that var!!)
And i know pikiki i cant wait for this shit to kick in!


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 4, 2012)

mabdelrasoul said:


> I was just eyeballing that mix, Now im leaning towards saving the var for my next run . im kind of upset though cause my first plan was to run only Var but figured adding in the dbol in the beginning would be better on growth (Fuck i wanted to try that var!!)
> And i know pikiki i cant wait for this shit to kick in!



brotha no hurry man, best God creates was a day after another one...enjoy the ride!!!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 4, 2012)

Great words my brother


----------



## JOMO (Aug 4, 2012)

I was going to run the same except sub out your dbol for drol!!!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 5, 2012)

JOMO said:


> I was going to run the same except sub out your dbol for drol!!!


you cycling anavar in there to?


----------



## JOMO (Aug 5, 2012)

YEP! PL var! Just like joo!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 5, 2012)

its going to be one hell of a ride!


----------



## Jada (Aug 5, 2012)

Great cycle u got going , can't wait to c when it kicks in!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 5, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Great cycle u got going , can't wait to c when it kicks in!



Thanks bud. I as well cant wait for it to kick in


----------



## beasto (Aug 5, 2012)

Enjoy that damn ride cause it's a good one with diet and cardio in check bro!!!!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 5, 2012)

beasto said:


> Enjoy that damn ride cause it's a good one with diet and cardio in check bro!!!!



thanks bro.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 5, 2012)

Will follow you all the way ... sling iron and tear shit up and remember - diet and hydration brother, diet and hydration!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks vette appreciate it.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 12, 2012)

Update,one week in. As of today i have weighed in at 169lb. that is a 4pound loss.Diet has been clean but kind of a challenge  to consume 3400 + calories a day due to this new elrctrical job iv recentley got since iv started cycle. The cardio during this job is having me soaked in sweat for 8 hours straight. Dbol has suppressed my appetite,daily food caloric consumed daily is at the 2700 mark.  My body has hardened quite a bit and honestly looks leaner(looks as if iv cut.fat). really feeling as if i should have planed out my diet a bit better. Im feeling like i should turn back and stop the cycle until im able to adjust to this job  and maintain my diet.

What do you guys think!!!

Im so fuckin bummed out about this.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 12, 2012)

I mean im feeling great honestly.i see potential in the cycle,just dont know how well my diet will play out if i continue. This was supposed to be a ultimate bulk cycle u know what i mean fellas


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 12, 2012)

Bump fellas. I need some advice.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 12, 2012)

How bad you think the diet is??? by experience bro I just cycle while was on Afghanistan and with good results. If you think your diet will be worst than that you tell me how BAD!!! you think it is. I did great breaksfats but sometimes the rest of the day was very challenge to keep with my projected Cals for the day. Don`t stress TOO MUCH!!! just eat best you can and try to keep something on hand for when you can`t afford a whole meal. Protein bar or shakes is better than nothing.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 13, 2012)

your right pikki. but thing is,this fuckin job is killing my gains man. i sweat for a straight 8 hours. i feel with allthat cardio my gains arew being hindered big time! need a alternative


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 14, 2012)

Took my  3ml shot in my right thigh yesterday  went smooth. Woke up this morning and i wasnt even able  get off of my bed. The pain i felt iv never felt from a shot. My knee cap is swolen,im not able to lift my leg  up a stair with out stressing it.i even had to take off work today lol.  Im guessing virgin muscle?


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 15, 2012)

I am now catchin a fever. Pain in my thigh has increased.  Knee cap is still swollen,
. Not able to walk much. Been sleeping all day . i could swear i was hallucinating earlier. I don't know wtf is going on!! Someone help.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 15, 2012)

ok, a few things... is this the same vial from which you used previously successfully on other sites? If that's true then it's most likely NOT an infection. BUT, it is possible that you did not get the oil all the way into the muscle and it's sitting in your subq tissue.... pain will subside in about 3 or 4 days is my guess

WHY THE FUCK WOULD YOU PIN 3ML IN YOUR THIGH FOR YOUR FIRST EVER PIN THERE! LOL

Work your way up bro! Your muscle has no idea how to hold that much oil yet, start with just 1 ml!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes same vial.  should i have injected in 2 different sites?  I do need to get 3ml in to my body somehow. Nd thanks getsome . Thats all i need . Someone knowledgeable to let me know its no worry. Any idea how to subside the pain?


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 15, 2012)

Agree with GS I start as low as .5ml on every part execpt glutes then work my way up till whatever I use. Next time split it out on 3 pin or 2 pin on diffrent parts of muscle not to stress the muscle that much. Hope pain goes away soon


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks pikki. Appreciate it bro. Sucks that i have to take another day off work.lesson learned


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 15, 2012)

mabdelrasoul said:


> Thanks pikki. Appreciate it bro. Sucks that i have to take another day off work.lesson learned



We all can learn something from other ppl BUT this lesson are real world experience for you bro, it will be come part of your advice to others in the future...


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 15, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> We all can learn something from other ppl BUT this lesson are real world experience for you bro, it will be come part of your advice to others in the future...


I understand and fully agree. Thanks again.brother


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry brothers for not have been updating this thread. A family member of mine has passed away and iv been in this traumatizing stage for a little while. I had to stop cycle do to this reason. I apologize once again yall.


----------

